# You know your horse loves you when..



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I go to put my boy in the turn out arena and I went back into the barn to get out all my tack and grooming stuff. Im in the tack room and I hear a horse..No one else was out there. I didn't think. I walk out of the tack room and he pokes his head around the barn door and looks for me and then trots down the barn aisle and puts his head in my chest. Haha. He managed to open the arena gate and walk himself all the way over to the barn and find me  

Post your "You know your horse loves you when!" Or just any special moment!


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> I go to put my boy in the turn out arena and I went back into the barn to get out all my tack and grooming stuff. Im in the tack room and I hear a horse..No one else was out there. I didn't think. I walk out of the tack room and he pokes his head around the barn door and looks for me and then trots down the barn aisle and puts his head in my chest. Haha. He managed to open the arena gate and walk himself all the way over to the barn and find me
> 
> Post your "You know your horse loves you when!" Or just any special moment!


bumppp


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats great. I love it when I have those moments with my horses. Sound like your horse really loves you. 

Yesterday, I put Pro in a 7 acre pasture with his friend and left to go work Reyna. Once I was done with her I put her back in her pen and started to walk back down the driveway to the pasture. Pro saw me and left his grass and friend (at a gallop) until her got to me then he nickered and put his head into me for a hug

Another time I kept him at the therapeutic riding center (He helped be a therapy horse for one week!) And he could just push the arena gate and came to see me around the corner and came to see me (for another hug) then he stood there and I got my lunch we ended up sharing together


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I left Sonya in the riding ring so I could go get something from my locker , I was shocked when she met me at my locker . She jumped out of the ring ( 4 foot ) crazy crazy girl. She does this anytime I'm in there with her and leave even if someone stays with her she jumps right out . I love my horse


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I was away on vacation and had a friend feeding my first horse (ages ago) He was a well behaved little man who I adored. When I got back from vacation, I pulled into our driveway...King saw my car and ran up through his field, jumped his creek, busted through the electric fence and stood at my car door huffing and puffing. I should have scolded him for busting the fence but he had never done it before and he was honestly glad to see me. I miss him allll the time!


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

These stories are so cute! 
I have tons of these little stories, but I really like one about my mare, Bebe.
She has always been a very herd oriented horse, if you know what I mean. She doesn't like to be away from the herd and can get sour easily. She also did NOT like to be in the barn. I was the only one to work with her for a long time because everyone else was afraid of her so she was really close to me. When I would bring her in (in the beginning of her training) she would dance, and pace in her stall, whinny for the herd and try to run through her stall door everytime it was opened. After a little while she became comfortable with me and would be okay as long as I was in sight. I would go into her stall and she would calm right down. But if she could see me helping another person with their horse, she would try to get my attention by making weird faces. Opening her mouth really wide, sticking her tongue out the side and shaking her head so her tongue hit her in the face. She would also make grunting noises and whinny at me until I came back.
TALK ABOUT ATTENTION HOG!! lol I love that horse though. She's a sweetheart. 

Another time, I had a three year old quarter horse mare in training and hadn't seen her in a week. I came out to ride her and she was at the back of the field with the herd. So I stood on the manure pile (don't ask) and called her name to see if I could get her attention. She came RUNNING from the back of the field, full out gallop. I thought she was going to jump over that manure pile! She came to a dead stop infront of it and nickered to me, it was ADORABLE 

I love horses.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Once I was working with a mare who'd run up to me when I arrived in the morning & let myself into her long yard, & screech to a halt right before she'd've gone through me. Then, I had to sing her the Name Game song on the walk to the barn or she'd get upset--Annie Bannie Bo Bannie--


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

when she gets out and runs a mile down the road and grazes in the neighbor's yard and yet comes GALLOPING up to me, whinnying, when I pull up in the car and call her name. AWWW! i was so happy she would leave so much green grass and come to me. *hugs*


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Hehe, I don't have any of the lovely galloping into my arms stories...but I know she loves me when she spooks, but looks RIGHT to me for a little bit of confidence. Anyone else she'll just pull away from and leave whatever it is that makes her uncomfortable. 

She also doesn't take treats from people unless I'm there to tell her it's ok, and she 'can' be (but isn't always) a hassle for other people to catch when out in the field, but is always a dream for me, unless she's being playful and decides to trot in circles around me with her head held high lol.

She's also a little antisocial, with people AND horses. She only really walks up to me, and doesn't call to her pasture mates unless they call first, and it's kind of that half hearted "Yeah yeah...I'm right here...what do you want?" kind of answer lol.

She also HUGS me!!! at 16.1 she's a big girl to throw my arms around, but when I do (and I do it often) she tucks her head over my shoulder and holds me to her big chest. Sometimes she'll add in a little 'kiss' to my rump with her lips lol.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Let's see, after rinsing my old horse off, I put him in the greenest pasture with an electric fence. About 1 minute later, a horse comes running up the the barn, whinnying. He stops by me, I pat him tell him he's okay, and then put him back in the pasture. He was content then.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, ok, I have a story of when she came running into my arms!!!

I moved her out to her new barn. She goes around the arena and meets a few horses over the fence. She does her little squeel and paw dominance dance then trots over to me and shoves her head into my arms.

I couldn't really believe it!!! lol. She was so cute though!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttercup:
She will run away from other people for a looong time if they try to catch her, but if it's me she will stop and wait for me to walk up to her.

Summer:
She won't let any other horses near me when she's with me. She knows I'm hers and she does NOT want to share.

Buddy:
Will lay his head on my lap and go to sleep [snoring and all] I can lay in the pasture curled up in his neck and he will snuggle me in close.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I only have one really special story that I can think of other than Paquita warming up to me quickly and hating everyone else.

This stupid girl who is around my age or younger (I'm 16) claims to be a horse and dog trainer. She thinks she's really hot stuff. She is not. This girl wanted to train Paquita to cross the river we have, because she's scared of water to an extent. We were walking down to where the river is with her holding Paquita and she had to trot the horse because she was walking slowly with her head in the air and all freaked out. We get to the river. After her using really amateur in hand methods that were making both Paquita and I very stressed, I took Paquita's leadrope and walked back to the barn (All the while walking telling this girl to never touch my horse again and stick to messing up her own.) The amazing thing is that when I took her leadrope and started walking even the least bit away, her head dropped to the ground. She became super relaxed when I took her rope. I walk towards the river and just me leading the way makes her walk farther towards it. Poor horse was so stressed. Walking back she started walking out really well, still relaxed, and I didn't have to trot at all to get back in half the time.

Long post, whoa. I dunno if that counts, but I guess if you were there you could see it...


----------



## grayfalls (Aug 4, 2010)

There was a horse that came to our barn (his name is Harley) and he was previously abused and even had a deep scar in his face where his halter had been too tight. He spooked around everybody, and even bucked the instructor's daughter (who has spent her whole life around horses) off. But when I saw him, he came very close to me and showed hardly any fear, especially for a mistreated horse. He let me catch him with very little trouble. When I got around to putting a halter on him, I put it on a very awkwardly because I'd never been taught how, and he still stood still for me until I finally figured out how to put it on. When I led him to the barn so I could fetch a bridle (I was going to ride him bareback) he calmly let me slide the bit into his mouth and let me mount him. When I rode him, he acted like he'd been doing it all his life. This made me feel extremely happy, and I felt like we belonged! 
Ever since, I have only ridden him once more and I dream about owning that little sweety. He's a little small for me, but even if I didn't get to ride him I knew we would have bonded. I think he trusts me, and I love him even though I've only seen him a few times. 

Unfortunately, since then, I moved to a different stable and so I can no longer see him. But he will always stay in my heart... It was almost like love at first sight, I can't describe it even close with words alone.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I know my horse loves me when I'm the only one who can ride her . Other people get on and she's not dangerous or anything she just stands there and refuses to move. The only way she moves is to follow me haha 

<3


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My horse must hate me! Sheesh, I have none of theses stories.

The other day when I went to retrieve him from the pasture when I got about twenty feet away he came trotting up to me. It's kind of nice cause usually he'll ignore my presence and continue to graze along.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> I know my horse loves me when I'm the only one who can ride her . Other people get on and she's not dangerous or anything she just stands there and refuses to move. The only way she moves is to follow me haha
> 
> <3


Me and my mom are the only two people who can ride him save for our trainers. When me and her went on vacation we offered a woman who's daughter rides there to ride him for the duration of our vacation. She was a very good rider and I sat in and watched her ride him before we left and they were fine. 

The first day we were gone he threw her. Grreeeat. The woman wasn't hurt but now I don't let anyone on him unless I'm around to make sure he doesn't pull crap.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

See  you do have "you know your horse loves you when .."stories 

It's a nice feeling but also a pain considering it'd be nice to throw just anyone on her . People get on and shes fine but she just looks around like dum de dum ... no ones on my back just enjoying the view around here ahah its hilarious !

I actually had a friend get on and I finally got her to walk around she did one circle and walked right to the mounting block and dead stop.... as if to say "Alright buddy this is your stop, get off ! "


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

My grandpa's horse will not walk, not trot, but he will canter up to me or my grandpa when we enter the pasture and he actually likes to be ridden. He follows me around as I muck the field and sometimes if he looks up and sees I am across the field he comes cantering toward me.


----------

